# Which fish get's the fly first



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

After seeing the bonefish line thread run off the rails, and after many hours on a skiff with my main fishing partner we have came to a kinda of hierarchy on who we decide who to feed assuming you had 2-3 species coming at you. It's different for everyone but figured it might be fun. Lets keep it to saltwater fish only that in the course of a year you normally fish for and lets just assume both fish are of normal size for that species so there isn't any funny business of comparing a 1lb bonefish to a 50lb hardhead or the like.

Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
Snook vs Jack - Snook
Redfish vs Snook - Snook
Jack vs Redfish - Jack
Bonita vs Redfish- Tough one for me, but the Bonita prolly gets the nod
Redfish vs Bonefish - Redfish
Pompano vs Redfish - Pompano


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Little Redfish vs Big Redfish - Little Redfish (and I curse every time)


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> After seeing the bonefish line thread run off the rails, and after many hours on a skiff with my main fishing partner we have came to a kinda of hierarchy on who we decide who to feed assuming you had 2-3 species coming at you. It's different for everyone but figured it might be fun. Lets keep it to saltwater fish only that in the course of a year you normally fish for and lets just assume both fish are of normal size for that species so there isn't any funny business of comparing a 1lb bonefish to a 50lb hardhead or the like.
> 
> Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
> Snook vs Jack - Snook
> ...


Here, I fixed it for you.. 

Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
Snook vs Jack - Tarpon
Redfish vs Snook - Tarpon
Jack vs Redfish - Tarpon
Bonita vs Redfish- Tarpon
Redfish vs Bonefish - Tarpon
Pompano vs Redfish - Tarpon


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> After seeing the bonefish line thread run off the rails, and after many hours on a skiff with my main fishing partner we have came to a kinda of hierarchy on who we decide who to feed assuming you had 2-3 species coming at you. It's different for everyone but figured it might be fun. Lets keep it to saltwater fish only that in the course of a year you normally fish for and lets just assume both fish are of normal size for that species so there isn't any funny business of comparing a 1lb bonefish to a 50lb hardhead or the like.
> 
> Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
> Snook vs Jack - Snook
> ...


My turn!
Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
Snook vs Jack - Fly gets snagged on shirt
Redfish vs Snook - Foot stepped on fly line
Jack vs Redfish - Fly line forms impossibly large birds next
Bonita vs Redfish- Tailing loop, fly lands 15' short
Redfish vs Bonefish - Fly slaps the water, fish bust out
Pompano vs Redfish - Fly hits the push pole, breaks off
Blind cast to no fish- Absolute Perfection


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Love where this is now going. Excellent.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
Snook vs Jack - Drop your glasses in the drink
Redfish vs Snook - Line gets wrapped around the butt of the rod.
Jack vs Redfish - Jack is bigger than you thought and explodes your 8wt an hour later
Bonita vs Redfish- Hook the Nita and a damn shark decides he wants brunch.
Redfish vs Bonefish - perfect cast and strip set hard enough to pop the 16# tippet
Pompano vs Redfish - cast to the pomp only to have a black drum push him out of the way!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't forget "fly hits guy on the poling platform, snags in his shirt just enough that he can't get it out himself and you spend the next 15 minutes getting down, getting the fly out, getting back up, then letting everything calm down"


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Tarpon always rolls just out of casting range.
Snook vs Jack - Snook grabs the fly and goes right back under the dock
Redfish vs Snook - Snook measures 27.5 inches in season, 30.25 inches out of season.
Jack vs Redfish - Jack swims off with my fly and half the backing before I know what happened
Bonita vs Redfish- Trick question... cut open a bonita to reveal a really, really, red fish
Redfish vs Bonefish - Ladyfish
Pompano vs Redfish - Bluefish cuts me off without knowing I got a bite


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.

Redfish vs Snook - Your boat spooks a redfish you didn't see that was between you and the redfish you were casting at. That redfish spooks the redfish you were casting at, which spooks the snook

Jack vs Redfish - Ignore the jack, cast between multiple redfish tails, hook a catfish

Bonita vs Redfish - Cast to the redfish, line it, curse, and then apologize for cursing to your 4 year old son, whose busy reeling in a redfish he caught on a shrimp of the back of the boat

Redfish vs Bonefish - make the perfect cast to the redfish. Watch it tail on top of your fly for thirty seconds. Give the fly an almost imperceptible twitch, which still spooks the redfish.

Pompano vs Redfish - Spot a redfish cruising. Nice cast. The fish turned and is following your fly! Its still following. Its still following. You're almost to your leader, and it spooks by the boat. 

Snook vs Jack - Make a terrible cast to the snook. End up hooking a random redfish you didn't see. You are the man.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Best thread ever!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The little fish always get to the fly first when there's a school. Single big fish are easier to trick
Just my HO


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll give it a shot, this also proves that since I got my skiff I've spent significantly less time on the bow and casting so it helps with my list.

Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
Snook vs Jack - The closest one
Redfish vs Snook - Line the redfish and scare both
Jack vs Redfish - Target the Redfish, hook the jack
Bonita vs Redfish- spook the hell out of both with my fly line hitting the water too hard.
Redfish vs Bonefish - Make a terrible cast in the wind with the wrong rod and start slinging it around like an 8 year old who can't get a toy.
Pompano vs Redfish - Redfish, break off before you get him to the boat.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Remind me to never go fishing with you guys, lol.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Sheepshead always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side. end.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

E-money said:


> Sheepshead always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side. end.


BAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Biggest snook ever charges my fly and...bump...what?!
Wife wakes me up...I was dreaming, ahhg!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I know sometimes we fight like cats and dogs on this forum, but I gotta tell ya, this thread is awesome, and you guys are hilarious! LMAO


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

E-money said:


> Sheepshead always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side. end.


X2 The sheepy always gets the fly however more often than once, I've had a redfish that I never saw bump the sheepie out of the way and eat the fly while the sheepie marvels at how well tied my fly is.

In all the scenarios listed above, if two fish were swimming side by side 75% of the time the fly will land on the head of the fish or I'll line the fish I'm not aiming at and likely spook both fish followed by a string of curse words. 

20% of the time the fly will hit the head of the fish I'm aiming at or line it followed by a stream of curse words.

4% of time the fly will land in front of whichever species I'm not aiming at.

1% of the time the fly goes where I want it and the fish still spooks.

But I guess if you're asking which fish I would aim at then my answers would be

Snook vs Jack - Snook
Redfish vs Snook - Snook
Jack vs Redfish - Jack
Bonita vs Redfish - Tricky bc I have to assume that if I'm in the realm of the bonita, the redfish I'd be seeing would most likely be a bull, so I'd throw at the bull. But going by your rules, if they're same size, bonita.
Redfish vs Bonefish - Bone
Pompano vs Redfish - Pompano


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side - not a shot.
Snook vs Jack - Watch the client make an awful cast and tell him its ok we will get the next one
Redfish vs Snook - Watch the client make a 15ft cast when the fish is 30ft. Tell him he is doing great
Jack vs Redfish - Watch the client make the shot while standing on his flyline...tell him he is doing fucking great!!
Bonita vs Redfish-Tell the client for the 10th time watch his line as he isnt stripping into the bucket, but hey...your'e doing fucking great.
Redfish vs Bonefish - Just keep poling and pretend you dont see it...client cant make the cast...
Pompano vs Redfish - Only an hour left of this misery.....keep telling him he is doing great!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh that so true!!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Finally take a piss and massive string finally decides to swim by....


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Since usually at about water level in my yak, rarely see anything approaching. But if I did it would be:

Redfish and pompano - would get the ladyfish

Tarpon and Redfish - would pee myself as the tarpon swims under the yak.

Redfish and jack - would get the ladyfish

Pompano and jack - I release the puffer.

Bonefish and snook - oops, don't get to fish for either.

Trout and Redfish - bluefish bites me off.

Oh well, as long as something is pulling back I'm happy.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
Snook vs Jack - Snook, Catch a Mayan Cichlid
Redfish vs Snook - Snook, Catch a Mayan Cichlid
Jack vs Redfish - Redfish, Catch a Mayan Cichlid
Bonita vs Redfish - Bonita, Catch a Mayan Cichlid
Redfish vs Bonefish - Bonefish, Catch a Mayan Cichlid
Pompano vs Redfish - pompano, Catch a Mayan Cichlid


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Now thats 


Pierson said:


> My turn!
> Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side.
> Snook vs Jack - Fly gets snagged on shirt
> Redfish vs Snook - Foot stepped on fly line
> ...


Some funnt sh?t right there. Haha


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

No wonder there is a lack of fish pics on this site!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

OK coconut, here's pictures of who got there first. Again!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Financekid1 said:


> Tarpon always gets the fly no matter what is swimming along side - not a shot.
> Snook vs Jack - Watch the client make an awful cast and tell him its ok we will get the next one
> Redfish vs Snook - Watch the client make a 15ft cast when the fish is 30ft. Tell him he is doing great
> Jack vs Redfish - Watch the client make the shot while standing on his flyline...tell him he is doing fucking great!!
> ...


You're my kind of guide.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Inspired by the last few eats I've had that didn't connect...

Snook vs Jack - Trout set...buddy on platform chuckles...
Redfish vs Snook - Trout set..buddy on platform, "Dude...did you just trout set?"
Jack vs Redfish - Trout set...complete silence from buddy on platform, but the back of your neck is hot...
Bonita vs Redfish - Trout set...stomping noises and assorted groans from the back of the boat, you are afraid to look back and acknowledge 
Redfish vs Bonefish - Trout set...buddy on platform, "Trout set again...I dare you..."
Pompano vs Redfish - Trout set...duck and dive as the push pole whistles over head...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

bananabob said:


> OK coconut, here's pictures of who got there first. Again!


View media item 1328


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My rule...

Whichever fish I think will make my drag scream louder!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Does your daughter screaming at your fish when IT isn't screaming drag count as a_ Screamer Fish!?_


----------

